# Is it worth becoming a Full Member?



## Admin

I know I am tempting fate here but.....

Is it worth becoming a Full Member? 
Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
Are you happy with the support you get from me?

Please only respond if you are a Full Member.

And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


----------



## The Camper

We have had more than our money’s worth - the site has paid us back many times over on what we may have spent on campsites


----------



## GRWXJR

£0.39 per week is what I make it too!

As for me... So far I've only used the POI's once, and that once very recently. 

But it took me to a good spot just where I wanted to be. The saving on fees and hassle driving about must have covered the annual sub right there. 

I've also been able to get hints, tips and stuff that's helped me... It's my first van and I joined as soon as I got it 18 months ago.  I don't know much to be able to contribute too much that's useful to the site, but I stick my oar in here n there. 

I'm very happy with the site and it's Administration. 

All the best. 

G.


----------



## runnach

I  don't use the POI's or have taken advantage (yet) of the discounts etc.

However I have met people here who have saved me money, moreover helped me when in the doo doo .

I hope that in a small way I have reciprocated.

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Don't forget the meets!
I know Phill does not run the meets himself but without this forum they would not not really exist and the meets have become a big part of this community.
Some of the meets are free so in affect you are also gaining free holidays from the forum.
I've said this many times but this is the best motorhoming forum.


----------



## herecomesbod

i know that the information that i have gained from this forum, i could probably gain from being a free member, but it feels sort of good that i am able to contribute! havent used any of the discounts.. but will be contacting johns cross in the very near future about an awning!!
what i dooo like is that i have now installed, on my sat nav, the POIs.. and its great when driving anywhere,even in the car, to see the little symbol come up enabling me to have a good nosey!
its not a bad price, pretty fair i think.
thanks for the use of the site !


----------



## Deleted member 23433

herecomesbod said:


> i know that the information that i have gained from this forum, i could probably gain from being a free member, but it feels sort of good that i am able to contribute! havent used any of the discounts.. but will be contacting johns cross in the very near future about an awning!!
> what i dooo like is that i have now installed, on my sat nav, the POIs.. and its great when driving anywhere,even in the car, to see the little symbol come up enabling me to have a good nosey!
> its not a bad price, pretty fair i think.
> thanks for the use of the site !



We think it is well worth the money for the POI's which we use all the time and the great advise we have received from members.


----------



## Deleted member 35703

Used the gas- it discount good product good company,not sued poi yet but feel part of the gang and enjoy the read and help member of other sites but always check this one first will do a meet one day


----------



## MikeH

Definitely!

I havent used any discounts so just the POIs have made it worth the money alone. 

It`s been said many times before, staying one night at a POI rather than staying at a holiday/detention camp repays the annual fee.

The advice given here is priceless and covers just about anything you can think of thats MH related - plus a lot more!

Whenever I`ve attended a meet, there`s always been friendly company. I just wish I could be more involved and give more back.


----------



## Martin P

Joining this site has opened up a whole new motor homing world for my wife and I

The points of interest facility gives us such freedom to go off exploring without having to worry or pre book anywhere. Programmed into our sat nav I could not imagine being without them. We first tried a pub stop to get us accustomed to parking "off grid" but have since parked in remote beauty spots as well as town centre car parks. Absolutely brilliant and of course if we want to plan there is always someone on the forum who can recommend spots just about anywhere.

Many other great things on here too , was able to fix my fridge as a result of a thread on here,from diagnosing the fault to what a meter should read across the terminals of the element, great stuff

Oh yes and apart from that it's a great place to hang out with lively debate , fun and friendly banter and a whole bunch of like minded people, my subscription is on direct debit and if I get skint.  it will be one of the last things to go

So yes go for it , it's brilliant


----------



## Beemer

I have only used the POIs here and abroad ..but they are easily worth the money. The advice, jokes, banter, information, meets and characters online, stories of trips and events are a bonus.
Not had the opportunity to use the discounts as I have what I need in those departments already.
Practically every day nipping onto the site to see what I may have missed.........


----------



## Luckheart

I think it's very worthwhile

Used POI's
Saved with AIB
Loads of tech info, location info and discussion for thought
Love the banter


----------



## Sharon the Cat

As Haydn it's the best forum on the web for motor homing. 
Keep it coming, I'm happy to pay.


----------



## Pauljenny

*And us !*

One day, we hope to figure out how to get the POI s into our Tomtom. Then we'll begetting startling value for our subs.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Pauljenny said:


> One day, we hope to figure out how to get the POI s into our Tomtom. Then we'll begetting startling value for our subs.



Sometimes these things are not easy for the layman, I had problems loading the poi s on my galaxy tablet and I tried everything but I had to get my son who's much more conversant with these things.


----------



## pmsoftware

*Without a doubt!*

I joined ages ago when we bought a camper-van which sadly turned out to be "pup" so that was the end of that. Consequently I let the membership lapse.

We recently bought another camper-van (funnily enough on eBay - unseen) and its been a bargain. 

First thing I did was rejoin.

Advice is great.

POI's are priceless as they give/gave us newbies the confidence to park up in places knowing that someone else has done it before.

The only downside of the POI's is I've become a Google Earth addict!


----------



## jagmanx

*Yes*



The Camper said:


> We have had more than our money’s worth - the site has paid us back many times over on what we may have spent on campsites


Simply yes


----------



## wendywo

I knocked around for awhile with out joining ...but glad I did join  .
I have laugh   I have learn' t loads.... people are friendly ... if you have a problem or question someone is always there with an answer.
The meets as well, I haven't managed to get to one yet but will  .... POI all loaded on my TOM TOM with help from a member.
 Thank you from me nice place good value good people


----------



## Flyboy

Its A Good Place To Be You Get To Meet Some Nice Helpful Folk  On Here And At The Meets.
Keep It Up Phil.


----------



## Sky

Anyone who thinks that this forum is not worth joining is losing out on more than they know.  They're certainly not using a resource that is far more valuable than any other place for information on what we do.

Without the POIs, discounts and friendly banter; just one problem solved and money saved from the 'community expertise' here makes it worth FAR MORE than any other membership I know of.  Just in comparison with joining one of the 'clubs' at half the cost, it's value is priceless.

Personally, I think you are far too generous with this resource Phil.  It's a shame some disagree because they are too tight to part with the price of a membership.

Membership cost equals each of the following:


One night on average campsite
Two nights on average CL/CS
Price of toilet chemicals
A fifth of a tank of fuel
Two packets of fags
Five pints of beer
A Chinese or Indian takeaway
A cheap meal for two
An average meal for one
Worth it?  Abso-bloody-lutely! :king:


----------



## clarkpeacock

*Absolutely yes!*

I've been knocking around this forum for years as my lowly membership number shows.

Not got as big a 'post count' as some more recent members but always been appreciative of the help, information and great spots to stay in.

Just watching some of the posts develop into occasional fisticuffs can be fun too!!


----------



## RoaminRog

Absolutely worth every penny! Enjoy feeling part of a community, enjoy the banter and the POI's and have made more friends on here than we ever did in the Caravan Club. Keep up the good work, you are very appreciated.

Regards Rog.


----------



## Deleted member 775

been here for years with a van and now without one  and i wouldent change ,its a great place .thanks phill .


----------



## philgb

Well have to say, you lot convinced me. I downloaded the sample poi to tablet and phone and it worked great. Sooooooo just joined up, hopefully the main poi file will be just as easy.
Great forum, good banter, excellent knowledge base and information, looking forward with my wife Lyne to having some fantastic times in the campervan.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Fazerloz

Not used any of the discounts, have used poi. Its worth more than 39p just for the entertainment value from the forum. It certainly makes me smile at times.: cheers:


----------



## tugair

We joined just before Christmas 2013.  

Is it worth it?  Answer.  Definitely, as I've: - 

1. Although having some experience & knowledge, I've gained more from the Forums etc.  

2. Bought a good reasonably priced MHome friendly Sat Nav via another WC member.  

3. Had a very good quote (& accepted it), re Mhome Insurance from AIB.  

Oh, and we have so far only used 3 of the Pub Stops, all of them very friendly & good.  Looking forward now to making a few meets/rallies and using more POI's in UK & Europe in the next year or so.


----------



## Gemani2

Yes ..the info and help is worth every penny and more


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I've certainly had my money's worth! 

Met loads of great people, fab meets, great tech hints and tips, enjoyed the banter and proud to be an instigator of some of the fisticuffs with curmudgeonly old s*ds. 
Well, come on!  You need the odd whipping boy/girl now and again... on a dull day... when you're slightly pee'd off with life in the real world...  :hammer::lol-049: 

We even got round to using some of the POIs - eventually! :lol-053:

PS. ... and if the owner is occasionally slightly to the right of nutty, I never hold it against him.... it takes one to know one...!!!  :scared: :lol-061: :rabbit: :wave:


----------



## antiqueman

*yes yes yes*

You know I enjoyed it and got help when a free member just enjoyed dipping in my meagre pocket for a change  worth every penny:dance:


----------



## bubwal

Recently joined after getting my first van end of Janaury. Worth every penny! Saved on camping in a spot in Devon last month and we are off wildcamping for a couple of night tomorrow, in Pembrokeshire. The POI is worth it in itself. I certainly will be renewing my membership each year

Haven't taken advantage of the discounts yet but will. One question - can you point to this Gas IT, can't find the details and need a refill very soon.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

bubwal said:


> Recently joined after getting my first van end of Janaury. Worth every penny! Saved on camping in a spot in Devon last month and we are off wildcamping for a couple of night tomorrow, in Pembrokeshire. The POI is worth it in itself. I certainly will be renewing my membership each year
> 
> Haven't taken advantage of the discounts yet but will. One question - can you point to this Gas IT, can't find the details and need a refill very soon.



Look in the Wales group in community for info on Pembroke.

I would recomend the Point pub in Angle.


----------



## john77

*Well worth it*

Ive not used the poi's yet but I will talk the co-pilot into it soon. I enjoy the blogs and the banter and think its worth every penny. Good site . Regards to all


----------



## MykCamper

*lovi it!*

:nospam: Its worth twice the price just for the entertainment value from all the loonis on this site! Never laughed :lol-053: so much for decades. Don't bother with the Tele anymore:sad: after 6 months have at last managed to down load the POI's, just got to spend another half year Lear ning go use it!:baby:The bonus? Saved a fortune installing Gas It, Had some great W/E meets with fab people and met up with an old school buddy after 45 years! :cheers: Won't bother renewing my membership with another MH Club, full of stuffed shirts!:sleep-027: Thanks Phil you're doing a great job.c:


----------



## rockape

admin said:


> i know i am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a full member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from aib?
> Have you used the discount from gas it or johns cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a full member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)


 yes  yes  yes  yes


----------



## ozzy1955

*Full member*

DEF YES, just for this site alone, information can be invaluable, as soon as my van is back on the road will start using the poi's as you save pounds on over-rated site fees. :banana:


----------



## Deadsfo

I am in the middle of building my MH at the moment so have'nt taken advantage of POI's but will do one day,in the meantime reading the posts is great ,its informative ,funny,and always interesting, 39p! you cant buy a packet of crisp for 39p.


----------



## mrdon

I love this site I haven't posted comments  hope this does not class me as a freeloader.


----------



## GinaRon

Well I have to agree with all the comments, you meet nice people, when you are down someone puts on a post that makes you laugh, if you don't like a thread you don't read it so it cannot offend you.  I have posted several questions all been answered and problems sorted. I love this site and visit it at least 3/4 times a day, I usually leave myself logged in - but it logs me out when I go to do other things.  A big thank you from me and a big thank you from Ron.  :wave: :fun:


----------



## Tezza

Love it...worth it?....definately. Use the POI's all the time and all the help i have recieved and appreciated so much makes it all worthwhile. I have learnt so much from so many helpfull members here full and free. My membership was renewed a few days ago and im glad it did. Keep up the good work phil....but also a forum and site are only as good as the members...so i think you all can give youselves a pat on the back for making this such a great site.


----------



## snowbirds

*Great site*

I have just joined up for another year (third),we have used the Gas IT discount best thing I ever bought for the Van it has paid for it's self already and will saves me about £14 per refill and I could not do without it in Europe.We have not used POI as yet as I still can't load them on my sat nav,but maybe thats something we can get help with at the Hereford Meet.Always good banter and help on this site from many people and a lot I have never met but a vast base of Knowledge to be had,you just need to ask.The site it's self is easy to navigate and well setout.And of course last but not least the amazing MorgantheMoon who puts a lot of work into the meets and is most welcoming to all attending.Still hope to meet you Phil,a great site well done.



Snowbirds.


----------



## julesanian

:nothingtoadd:

Worth every penny ! Help, advice, tips and all the laughter that it provides. 
Best bit are the POIs, we have stopped over in so many beautiful places that we would never have found. 

We'd pay a £100 to be a full member lol (just jokin admin!)


----------



## Risky

Yes.


----------



## Sky

I forgot to add that having no adverts is a BIG bonus to me as a full member.  I hate adverts and would much rather pay for the services I use than have them supported by adverts.


----------



## Rod

*Happy to pay*

Since joining we have bought our first motorhome and been wildcamping in the UK using the POI and help from other poster.

We have had advice that helped us choose our MH and find the information posted by mebers helpful even though some threads do go off topic but thats just the result of an on line conversatio.

Keep up the good work

Rod


----------



## theredman

Is the subscription worth it ? Every penny.
I have recently managed to get the poi's onto my tomtom iPad app, with the help of 2 members (thanks Tezza & Fairytooth). I spent a week in Yorkshire and paid a total of £4 (in an honesty box at a poi) 
I may not be a prolific poster on the site but when I have asked a question the replies have always been helpful. This site is a mine of information and has more comedians than 'live at the Apollo'
Hope to meet some more like minded people at Hereford.:wave::wave::wave:
Keep up the good work Phil.:king:


----------



## AndyGB

*Become a member*

Its well worth the money the POIs alone are worth loads and save you on site fees


----------



## Firefox

I think it is worth becoming a full member especially if you are new to wild camping. 

Once you have got used to the concept, and seen the type of places that can be used, it is much more productive to find your own places. Advertising a list of places becomes self limiting in that the greater the success of the site, the more people use those spots and the locals or landowners may well do something about it on the basis that "there are always vans parked overnight there" Not that having vans around is a bad thing, but there are usually a few bad apples who stay too long or leave litter.

So as far as the POI's are concerned, full members should take the pressure off certain ones and find their own alternatives. This will leave better used spots for newbies until they too have found their feet. We have seen many spots subject to restrictions soon after they have been added to the POI list here, and then they are removed from the list in any case, so it pays to think about the nature of the location and where you choose to park up especially if you have alternatives.


----------



## rugbyken

Yet another that hasn't managed to Suss the POIs but have picked a few wild spots off here in the listings that I've used,  plus attended a good meet at the medieval market I find the best comparison to be when I first got a motorhome 10 yrs ago I joined both CC and C&CC  after couple of years realised I hadn't used them and had gleaned masses of information here and on M facts so I don't regard it has money spent but money saved ,


----------



## wtrlnds64

Worth every single penny...all I have to do now is learn how to download all the information onto my SatNav...and as this is all new to me, it could take some time!...
We're going to have GasIt installed before we travel into Europe and have already contacted them for a local fitter, as Himself doesn't want to take on the task...
I've only had to contact Admin a couple of times and I must say the response has been quick and effective...thank you...

So top marks from us...


----------



## kimbowbill

I have tried many other forums, none are as friendly and as informative as this one, i have met some lovely people who are now my friends, as a solo female camper, joining this forum opened up a whole new world for me.


----------



## Jo001

Absolutely worth it. As other have said, the POIs and the help from other members are invaluable and I think you do a great job with the admin of the site. Thanks!


----------



## daisymini

I wouldnt be where I am now without this site....I joined having just bought a little bambi campervan, my very first attempt at camping, which incidently blew up..  But by this time id had the grace to go on some of the meets and make some very good friends.   They understood my situation (being disabled) and needing a new van to give me independence they found me an automatic ambulance ripe for conversion.  It was miles away from where i live, but between everyone on here they got me to my destination to pick it up (Robmac) and made it a reality..!!!

I didnt have the first clue about converting a van from scratch and wasnt sure i could do it..!!  But once again due to this site and everbody's help (nbrown)  especially, and my partner, I now have the perfect van for me and ive gained so much knowledge from construction to electrics..!! Im still learning and still need this site for its members and their knowledge to make my dream a reality.
I looked on other MH sites but none gave me the friendly welcome from the very minute i posted my first comment like this site did.  

I dont post often and do not have the confidence to offer advice although ive learnt so much as there will always be someone who knows more than me...lol

As for the POI's When i first joined they were invaluable...not so much now as this site gave me the confidence to find my own...

For me paying full membership was the start of my journey it opened up so much for me and introduced me to some amazing people...

For that it was worth every penny and still is....


----------



## n brown

i like it here-it's a lively site,even when there's not a lot going on,somebody will think of something to keep us interested. people feel comfortable enough on here to discuss their physical and mental problems,as well as their van problems ,and are safe in the knowledge that they'll get a sympathetic ear,maybe a bit of advice,and quite possibly a bit of gentle mickey taking.
trolls turn up from time to time and are dealt with
sometimes there are arguments-you can join in or not as the mood takes you,and sometimes they get a bit heated-i have no problem with that,after all there are some bright people here and they can get passionate about things-i've seen a bit of bitchyness,but seldom what i'd consider nastiness.
so overall i'd call it a friendly site,a useful site-advice and pois, but mostly,an interesting site,with a few odd characters,i've certainly enjoyed meeting the people from all walks of life that i've met through this site,that i probably wouldn't have done otherwise


----------



## Brian the snail

No brainer really.

The banter/amusement.
The help and advice.
The generosity of those who provide the POI's.

Got to be worth 38p per week.

Oh thanks Admin for making it all happen and keeping the forum in control.

Clive


----------



## Deleted member 18310

only used the poi's but that in itself is well worth the money.


----------



## brian the man

*Worth every penny*

Clad to be a full member all great people on here even had a motorhome member come to my place and sorted out a 12 volt problem I had in my m/home keep up the good work


----------



## Flyboy

Carlsberg don't do Forums but if they did ? :cheers:


----------



## DJHobby

I have been a member for about a year now .I have managed to download poi to google earth but have not used any of the sites as yet.
I have replied to some blogs but as I have limited experience may not always contribute with maybe the right response .
Having said that I never miss an evening if possible to catch up with the latest posting ,as someone who is still learning the level of knowledge from the members is of a real benefit to me 
So my first years subscription has been worth every penny and can't understand why anyone would think differently .Well done to admin ,members and all who contribute keep it up !:idea:


----------



## lotty

For me paying to become a full member has been worth every penny and more.

Before finding this site we had never wild camped and did not know it existed. I Paid to be a full member as soon as I found this site and have used the poi's many times, some successful some not so. It is all a huge learning curve. I know a lot of people say they don't need a poi database as they can find their own wilding spots, which is great for them, but for us having no experience they have been great.

The site is friendly and we have attended a few of the meets and met some lovely people. We do not attend meets anymore as they have become quite large and I have anxiety's in large groups of people I don't know. 
however, the fact that they are getting large is a testament on how popular and how much people are enjoying them.

Long may it continue


----------



## Deleted member 25439

*Well worth it*

I find the site quite addictive, so just as well I don't have to pay per visit.  I've used the POIs, been to some meets and best of all, hubby, who was really sceptacle at first, is now enjoying wild camping as much as I wanted him to.


----------



## Obanboy666

*Worth every penny !*

I reckon i will do at least 100 nights this year wilding, did first one last weekend.
It will save me hundreds if not thousands in site fees alone without the other benefits ie. waking up on a morning with only the sounds of nature to disturb the tranquility.


----------



## trevskoda

i love this site even though iv been on the red carpet,have not used any of the poi, ins,gasit etc.and you do a good job for a few pence its wourth every penny.:cheers:


----------



## campervanannie

*worth every penny*

I don't use the poi,s I don't use the discounts but I chat most days to a great bunch of people and I go to as many meets as I can and I have met some of the most helpful, friendly, funny and knowledgeable people from all over the UK that I would never have met so yes absolutely worth every penny and on top of that I have never laughed as much some days I laugh so much my sides hurt but it is a nice hurt.


----------



## Wooie1958

*Yes,* beyond a shadow of doubt.


----------



## zantiagreen

*no brainer*

Once you've downloaded the POIs, the world of the road suddenly becomes enormous and there aren't enough weekends in a lifetime to visit them all - roll on retirement, then I can do week days as well LOL

Always been adventurous and not bothered about parking up an a lay-by but now it's good to know there's another option near-by if you have to move on for any reason.  Or if there's someone in your favourite spot - you can always try a new one.

I keep a separate paper map for proper sites so I can get proper clean every few days - you wouldn't want to come near otherwise :lol-053::lol-053:

Already had insurance before I came here but I'll look up the discounts when it comes round to renewal time

Thanks for starting/keeping this site going
Jill


----------



## Rodeo

I often come here to get info, or have a good chuckle at the amusing threads, have never used the poi's and probably never will, so could have got the same without becoming a full member.


----------



## clf86ha

it's worth it just for the access to the POI's alone and the subscription paid for itself on the first weekend away for me. The other information given by seasoned motorhomers is just an added bonus


----------



## phillybarbour

Well worth it'd for the advice given directly and also reading others peoples issues often helps solve problems myself.


----------



## Deleted member 19733

*Its almost like a religion.*

You say your God Bless.. at night before going to sleep  and in the morning check out the site for news, its brilliant.

Well worth the money, great POIs, make so many good friends, get valuable advice and tips, good chance for debabtes and laughs, get inspiration from other members travels and much more.

Well done Phil and keep it going, it is much appreciated.

:have fun::cheers::nothingtoadd::nicethread:


----------



## horshamjack

Nothing more to say that has not been said already 
Easily worth the fee, for access to all the knowledgeable contributors and techy's on here 

A problem shared is a problem halved  :bow:


----------



## StevenJ

*^^^^^^^^^^*

^^^^^^^^^^


What they all said ,

Seriously though , bought van in April , joined as full member in April , in between minor repairs cleaning and upgrading ( with advice from the members here ) have been away wilding and saved a fortune by not using "proper" sites , the money saved already earmarked to go towards a newer van .

So simple answer is Yes


----------



## ashbyspannerman

We came back from a couple of weeks in France recently, our last night was spent at Mont Aime, I've got the 'all the aires' book, also an 'aires app' on my phone, but the only way i found this lovely spot was from the poi's from here! well worth becoming a full member for that one alone, also found some other good spots from the pois.


----------



## rugbyreddragon

The Wild Camping link on my iPhone is the most used site that I visit. It's good just to hear what's going on plus tips and advice from other members are cost and time savers in themselves


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Well worth joining, we love it, saved a fortune on site fees alone. Thanks admin


----------



## rottiontour

Hi Brits.....a german take on this :scared:

i participated in many forums....cost free, no language problems for me, more focussed on regions in my vicinity.....and so on.
I left them all...period. 

I joined this forum (and stayed) not because of the excellent POI list and not because of the big advantages for the members.

I joined this forum because of the appropiate behaviour, the fair play, the sound information and  the humour of its members (well...mostly :lol-053 ....AND the excellent performance of the Admin, always outstanding.

For me it´s THE BEST at all. I simply like to participate here.

Yes, it´s worth to become a full member,

regards

Bernd


----------



## Fazerloz

It always makes me smile when rotti edits and gives the reason bad English . If only ! :cheers:


----------



## Canalsman

ashbyspannerman said:


> We came back from a couple of weeks in France recently, our last night was spent at Mont Aime, I've got the 'all the aires' book, also an 'aires app' on my phone, but the only way i found this lovely spot was from the poi's from here! well worth becoming a full member for that one alone, also found some other good spots from the pois.



Glad you liked the spot


----------



## new hippys

we have used the poi s once before down south on a stopover to meet family on a pre booked site, we arrived late in the evening in the rain and dark and had a good nights rest, waking up in the morning on the coast to a priceless view and no cost. we are putting some of the other poi s to the test in a few weeks, attached to google earth we are able to see the place we hope to arrive at long before we get there is great...we will of course report back as to how it all went....membership...as they say has its privelidges. 

new hippys:camper:


----------



## Gadabout2

Too aany reasons why being a full member is great value. Endorse all the positives mentioned here; in particular we use the POIs in this country, scotland and Wales frequently.  Keep it up!


----------



## Ex Greeny

My wife and I have been caravanners for well over 40 years, but decided to change to a Motorhome this year. Becoming a Full Member and obtaining the POI information has been well worth the annual fee, we have just returned from a month touring the west of Scotland and the POI has been an absolute godsend. We were a bit apprehensive about Wildcamping, but after our first overnight stop at Glencaple near Dumfries, our minds were put at rest and we have found some very good places to stop. So Yes, it is well worth becoming a Full Member.
" Mind you, I wish Admin would send me a joining pack and stickers !.


----------



## Polar Bear

Ex Greeny said:


> My wife and I have been caravanners for well over 40 years, but decided to change to a Motorhome this year. Becoming a Full Member and obtaining the POI information has been well worth the annual fee, we have just returned from a month touring the west of Scotland and the POI has been an absolute godsend. We were a bit apprehensive about Wildcamping, but after our first overnight stop at Glencaple near Dumfries, our minds were put at rest and we have found some very good places to stop. So Yes, it is well worth becoming a Full Member.
> " Mind you, I wish Admin would send me a joining pack and stickers !.



Answer to OPs question is 'YES

Answer to your question is behind the 'Memberships packs' link on the right hand side of the home page.


----------



## Tbear

Went to sleep with this view




Woke up with this feller just outside



This sort of thing happened to us several times on our last trip in spots we would never have found without the POI file. That baby rabbit hopping about just outside the door made my wife's (a city girl) holiday.

Richard


----------



## Fazerloz

Less than 10 days SKY subscription and more entertaining. :cheers:


----------



## Tasmania

P.O.I have been well worth joining, we had just bought a gas-it bottle when we joined this site, doh. The insurance is due after Christmas so we will check out the deals with the company recommended.


----------



## izwozral

Best £20 by a country mile. You get almost instant access to expert knowledge on all things MH's & none MH's. You get moral & emotional support. You get fun by the tonne load. You get the opportunity to meet kindred spirits. You get debate. You get the POI's.

If that lot isn't worth £20 of anyone's money then I don't know what is.

I have found Frank Pickles cheaper for my insurance, already had Gas-It fitted prior to joining & I haven't used Johns Cross as yet.

Admin, I salute you.


----------



## snowbirds

*A weekend with the moon*

Hi,

Come to the Hereford River meet right next to the town and Experience a MORGAN THE MOON meet,a laugh a minute,well organised bash with lots of friendly campers.
I installed the Gasit bottles about a year ago with the club discount and it has payed for it's self many times over as I travel in Europe and now don't have to worry about refills.A refill in Europe about 10-12 Euros as against £22 in the UK.
Wild Camping is a great site if only for the information you can gain from the members,some very good,and some sometimes personal. :wacko::wacko::baby::baby:

Regards Snowbirds.  







Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


----------



## oppy

Erm, Well I've joined and got my two stickers plus a membership / discount card. The stickers are fixed for and aft in the van, but what do I do with the card? I tried to use it at the Manchester motorhome show, but nobody knew what it was, mind you being damned cheeky worked extremely well.
That said however, paying the price of a packet of fags for the knowledge base, camaraderie, friendship and the plethora of information has to be one of the best bargains out there on tinterweb.
Peter
ps I've made two plectrums from half of the card


----------



## saxonborg

*Just Joined*



Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


 I have just joined so only time will tell.However as a free member previously I could see that there is lots of useful information to be had and there are a lot of obliging members willing to help when you have a problem.


----------



## MykCamper

Got the insurance, fitted the Gas it, down loaded the POI's, but that is superfluous compared with the great peeps I enjoyed the last year with, The Best Year I have ever had!!!:wacko::banana:
You can't put a price on that!!!:bow:
Will be sending in my 'Happy Fee' till my wheels drop off !:raofl:


----------



## n brown

as a longtime wildcamper,i don't use the POI's, as a long time self builder , i don't need the technical advice .
but i do have a bit of a laugh here,and that's worth a lot to me,and i get the chance to share some of the stuff i've learnt over the years,and that's got to be good for my karma innit ?
there's people on here who know all sorts of stuff,hard- learnt stuff,and they're giving it away !


----------



## Mister Rusty

Having been a member on many fora over the years, including moderation.
I am very happy with this site and whilst I am yet to have any significant input, it has been of use at various times during my rebuild.
Indeed the current thread on The National Trust membership has widened our intended use of our membership to both bodies.
Thank you all, and we look forward to meeting fellow members around the UK as we cruise the ole '79 spending as little as possible of our grandkids' inheritance as possible, not to leave it to them, but to increase the mileage that we do.
Don't we all??? 
:cheers: :have fun: :camper:


----------



## bongovanman

id say so after getting used to the site its nice to take something to the party :cool1:


----------



## DocMartin

I have not read all the posts in this thread but in answer to the question, yes I would say it is worth being a full member if only for the POI's. When I joined as a free member, I didn't have a vehicle so didn't see any need to become a full member. However, having found a camper van I now wish to use the POI's and the AIB insurance discount.
Chris


----------



## molly 2

Having been a free member and a full member i think it's great to have choice ,some people get very little from the site others a great deal .I go to some  meets and have got to know some great people .so my answer YES it is worth it. I also think admin dose a great job. Bazz


----------



## Hymie

*Happy Punter*

Never used the POI's, saved about 2 quid from Johns Cross  but the help/information/camaraderie on the forum make it a steal at 39p a week.

Happy to be here.

Hymie.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Simply: _*YES*_


----------



## runnach

Despite the " handbags at dawn" in the off topic section where it can get heated, the same people will in my experience give help in the respect of wild camping technical issues etc.

Of course for the sensitive you don't have to read the Off topic section. 

I am a member of a few groups, and the admin here I think do a fantastic job in terms of censorship and letting things run there course. Having been involved in  form myself they steer the ship quite skillfully.

Then of course, you have access to the POI database and discounts. I personally last year save £800 with AIB on insurance and refreshing to deal with....So I think full membership is a no brainer 

Channa


----------



## GRWXJR

We just spent a great Easter weekend in Snowdonia - perfect weather for climbing Cader Idris.

Using the POI's we stayed at 2 spots that were ideal (one where we met another member) - neither of which we had been to before. 

There are many good reasons for being a WC member, and the POI's are just one of them.

G.


----------



## oppy

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and again YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Using the full member discount with ALFA Batteries (Buy Car Batteries & Leisure Batteries Online - Free Next Day Delivery - Alpha Batteries) I have saved enough brass to fund several more years full membership. A 110amp low profile battery with a 4 year warranty and next day delivery 65 squids.......................................Am I glad I became a 'full' member ?? You bet your sweet bippy I am


----------



## muzz

Yes


----------



## Stu709d

*Yep,*

I've just joined myself this week, no probs with the fee, these things don't run themselves, works out about 4 or 5 pints round here, for the year, not even half a good night out! I will be making full use of the poi once van finished, and meanwhile I ain't got a problem with buying the man a pint every three months for providing what everyone seems to agree is the best motor home forum around, keep up the good work, ignore those who think you should do it for nowt, or worse still, pay for it all yourself


----------



## Mister Rusty

*Happy*

I am yet to use any of the options as Harry [HRE xxxV] is coming to the refit stage of its overhaul, having just received an uprated [70+A alternator] and is now mechanically A1. Internally, it is now dry, all leaks stopped [I think] and the shower unit needs to be finished. 

I have been reading the site and have found it has just the right balance of info, banter, etc to be a light, useful and pleasant read.
Please keep it up.
We look forward to meeting others soon.
Pete


----------



## Rob H

Yes, Really useful site, well administered, good vfm, pooling of information and experience

Rob H.


----------



## davegreg

It's based on personal willingness.


----------



## Loftoid

*newbie*

becoming a full member does it open up more places in my iphone app ?
many thanks


----------



## Admin

Loftoid said:


> becoming a full member does it open up more places in my iphone app ?
> many thanks



Yes you can then run an update and it will download the full POI database.


----------



## willdbill

yes all ready saved the cost on a handy tip in one of the threads :dance:
willdbill


----------



## Wully

*Newish member*



Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Hi I'm glad I joined the things I've learned just listening and finding out how other people resolve problems.
I've not had much time to use van this year so far but went to meet at kirby Lonsdale it cost 25 quit for four nights so membership covered with my first trip. Olson met some great wild campers. Can't wait to get to more . Cheers


----------



## Dicknmaggie

*Is it worth becoming a full member*

This is our first year as full members and have wild camped on numerous occasions, more than getting our subscription fee back. 
Although we haven't used any of the members offers yet, we have downloaded the POI onto both the iPad and sat nav. That means we can sit in the comfort of our home and plan where we are going to camp, including seeing it in the flesh, as it were, on street view. Then, when we are travelling and get close to the spot, we programme it into the sat nav and it directs us straight there.
We have found some wonderful, secluded spots with brilliant views, especially in Scotland.
I would say it was worth it if just for the POI info. 
PS I also like to read the forum comments - some people could get into an argument if they were the only ones on a desert island and others have fun winding them up.


----------



## Pilotewanderers

This site apart from being just excellent has saved us a fortune. How?

well apart from the excellent POI set and now the water points which to our minds are even more important... is the savings we have made on insurance which we found via the site. 


We not only insure the vehicle but 7 properties as well and they have been very good insurers, cost effective and efficient. 

This is a truly excellent forum and many thanks from us to MR Admin, an outstanding individual in our view. 

We would thoroughly recommend the modest annual fee as a very good investment. 

PW


----------



## runnach

Pilotewanderers said:


> This site apart from being just excellent has saved us a fortune. How?
> 
> well apart from the excellent POI set and now the water points which to our minds are even more important... is the savings we have made on insurance which we found via the site.
> 
> 
> We not only insure the vehicle but 7 properties as well and they have been very good insurers, cost effective and efficient.
> 
> This is a truly excellent forum and many thanks from us to MR Admin, an outstanding individual in our view.
> 
> We would thoroughly recommend the modest annual fee as a very good investment.
> 
> PW



The Saving I made form AIB would cover membership for the next 35 years !!! ( don't tell Phil and give him strange ideas ) plus I wouldnt inflict myself upon you lot for that long.....thats if i make it to 87 !!!:drive:


Channa


----------



## tidewatcher

*the great debate*

I opened a thread titled "self defeating" and was in exactly same mind set as yourself, not regarding the cost so much as the ethics of promoting some free spots to the extent that they will cause local opposition and overnighting would then be banned.

The response to my dilemma from other members was quite refreshing, always bearing in mind the old 80/20 rule in any organisation. Anyway the upshot is I have sent away my full membership fee and will see how it goes. Bear in mind the fee for seven weeks is the price of a cup of coffee these days.....


----------



## neilrim

Old thread I know, but i love this forum. I haven't used any of the POI's or any of the discounts yet, but I have learned so much reading the posts so much from the full members.

Neil


----------



## Fazerloz

tidewatcher said:


> I opened a thread titled "self defeating" and was in exactly same mind set as yourself, not regarding the cost so much as the ethics of promoting some free spots to the extent that they will cause local opposition and overnighting would then be banned.
> 
> The response to my dilemma from other members was quite refreshing, always bearing in mind the old 80/20 rule in any organisation. Anyway the upshot is I have sent away my full membership fee and will see how it goes. Bear in mind the fee for seven weeks is the price of a cup of coffee these days.....



You need to come to Ossett market. You could get 2 from us for that price. :have fun:


----------



## MarkJ

Worth the price just for the entertainment!

Not used the discounts yet (not been a member long enough) but the knowledge sharing, banter and POI stuff is worth it on its own.


----------



## bartman

Probably worth it just for the Gas it discount code.....if only I knew how to get it!

Can anybody PM me with it?


----------



## Wooie1958

bartman said:


> Probably worth it just for the Gas it discount code.....if only I knew how to get it!
> 
> Can anybody PM me with it?



*PM* sent  :wave:


----------



## bartman

Wooie1958 said:


> *PM* sent  :wave:



Thanks - gone for it!


----------



## Monckyman

Just spent three weeks wilding around Cornwall and Devon with the help of the POI set and app.
We spent two nights on campsites in 18 days.
The locations were fantastic and perfect for us.
Must have saved £200 in site fees.
Thanks.


----------



## Ian Thomas

*Yes its a no brainer !*

Been a full member for one week !
Very pleased,used a Wild Site close to Chirk on Saturday night.
Will contribute as much as we can after all it's good to put in as much as you take out ! 
Keep up the good work guys !! :heart::dog:


----------



## Steveyates02

Pilotewanderers said:


> This site apart from being just excellent has saved us a fortune. How?
> 
> well apart from the excellent POI set and now the water points which to our minds are even more important... is the savings we have made on insurance which we found via the site.
> 
> 
> We not only insure the vehicle but 7 properties as well and they have been very good insurers, cost effective and efficient.
> 
> This is a truly excellent forum and many thanks from us to MR Admin, an outstanding individual in our view.
> 
> We would thoroughly recommend the modest annual fee as a very good investment.
> 
> PW


7 PROPERTIES where did i go wrong


----------



## DorisBoris

Great value for the money for the POIs alone, apart from the community, support, and all the other priceless benefits. Best investment we have made after buying the motorhome!


----------



## potterrover

Only been a member for 2 months, but have used POIs in Scotland and North Yorks Moors, great to be able to go up a road and know that there is something there, some of the roads you wouldn't dream of going up without this knowledge. Well worth the money.


----------



## Canalsman

Thank you - I'm glad you're enjoying the POIs


----------



## willdbill

wonderful place to be


----------



## witzend

Steveyates02 said:


> 7 PROPERTIES where did i go wrong



Just Shows the broad mix of people we're rubbing shoulders with


----------



## Debroos

Great site altogether. Just hope I haven't already posted that on this thread!


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Debroos said:


> Great site altogether. Just hope I haven't already posted that on this thread!



No harm in plugging a good thing twice.


----------



## Pilotewanderers

Just a heads up from info gleaned after the MIL passed away.

 Her husband and his father between them ran a 5 acre small holding and from that raised the cash to buy the property. They after full pit shifts double dug at least 2 acres and at that twice a year shifting by my calcs some 2000 tonnes a year of soil. Amazing amount of work. 

PW


----------



## Arnold

Absolutely worth it. Pois are an excellent resource. Support is also brilliant. Haven't used insurance or other discounts.


----------



## Polar Bear

It's worth it if you never leave home and just read the verbal battle posts section.


----------



## rugbyreddragon

I do not even think of the annual subscription as a cost as it is minimal compared to the value you get. The POIs are excellent for planning and during a trip. Also on occasions whenever advice has been requested this has come in abundance and greatly assisting in resolving whatever the issue or query was at the time. In view of the minimal cost and great value I wonder why there even is a Free Member category? If the Free category is for attracting new members then perhaps this should be offered for a limited time.


----------



## tangoed

well worth joining. we saved more at the meet last weekend to cover several years subs.

We havn't been able to use POIs yet but that's down to us being crap with techno stuff. Hoping to meet someone with a brain next time to help us out.

Merry Christmas all.

Trish and Fred


----------



## Bazbro

I have only just "discovered" this site (I must've been blind!) but as soon as I did, and saw the depth of coverage, the POIs, and the lively Postings I thought this must be worth joining.  I joined immediately.

If you view all this on a "value for money" basis, then judging from other people's responses it clearly is "worth it".  But I view it more as helping to keep a "community" going and alive.  If my subscription supports a "wild camping community", I'm all for it.  Discounts, POIs, etc., are just a bonus.

Barry


----------



## campervanannie

Yes its worth the fees just to know that you are not on ADMINS pruning /culling list of free non active members means you can sleep easy in your vans knowing your not a potential badger.
:help: :help: :help: :danger: :danger: :danger: :angel: :angel: :angel: :lol-049: :lol-049: :lol-049:


----------



## horshamjack

Worth it for the meets alone, :wacko:


----------



## meggypeggy

campervanannie said:


> Yes its worth the fees just to know that you are not on ADMINS pruning /culling list of free non active members means you can sleep easy in your vans knowing your not a potential badger.
> :help: :help: :help: :danger: :danger: :danger: :angel: :angel: :angel: :lol-049: :lol-049: :lol-049:



Goodness :scared: I'd best join!!! Where's my purse  I'm in!


----------



## meggypeggy

I'm all paid up :banana: just gotta buy a van now


----------



## The laird

Well done meggypenny now you can really enjoy the forum and have some great fun and value for money:wave::wave::banana::banana:


----------



## LinDavid

Well worth it.  Even for someone who thinks (perhaps mistakenly) that there is life to be lived other than in or about motorhoming!
David


----------



## kirkie

On my second MH, the first one was an old dog, but I got a newer one and just signed up to full membership, downloaded the map with the POI and its all I could ask for and more, Brilliant.


----------



## Wooie1958

kirkie said:


> On my second MH, the first one was an old dog, but I got a newer one and just signed up to full membership, downloaded the map with the POI and its all I could ask for and more, Brilliant.





Nice 1    :welcome:     now get out there     :drive:    and enjoy    :wave:


----------



## CavityandLacey

Full membership paid for itself in one trip - I toured the north west of Scotland for 5 days and only stayed on Wild Camping spots highlighted by other members.  Prior to that I was paying for 2 annual memberships of the two main caravan and camping clubs and then paying premium rates to use their sites  - with the fear of being moved on because i have an excited spaniel pup who is not very well behaved (although I am working on that).  I love travelling with the Sat Nav on and spotting places other people have camped at and finding new places to camp.   I have also started to contribute to the forum and had some good suggestions for making my travelling more comfortable (drink holders) advice on fixing a problem (broken cupboard catches) and the building anticipation of joining up on a meet later this year.   

I have not used GAS IT or John Cross and my insurance was cheaper with my existing company. 

Admin support when requested has always been good and quick to respond. 

Keep up the good work 






Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


----------



## starliner

*Worth every penny*

Found out about site through best buddies that we go away with and although we could have used shared info we joined as full members immediately to support a fabulous community. POIs are worth the membership alone and we think it is really well run.Thanks to you all


----------



## The laird

First and foremost,the people I've met are great,help abso brilliant,banter most of the time superb,all for under 40p!
I am still a member of the bongo fury forum and there were and are great members on it but I have to confess I'm very surprised how great this forum is!.ive been to meets and everybody very friendly,I experianced a battery failure and Mitch without a thought gave me a battery for the weekend.i have seen others doing good deeds,just this weekend I'm getting a help from tezza33 regarding my solar regulator,he is even doing the phone call.we are heading to Orkney ,getting discount crossings due to member Brandyman (thanks merv).
Even at meetings we have had admin attending albeit a long journey for him,I know others travel far also but from other forum/clubs I've seen admins not attending,this is very refreshing to see and experiance indeed and makes putting in to help others worthwhile,
Two years back we met iampatman in France and have remained friends on this site ever since.
In my opinion in this day and age I cannot say thanks enough to all of you who are on this forum.lets hope it keeps going the way admin are shaping it up and thank you for their hard work with us muppets pushing their buttons.
Great value and great friends


----------



## molly 2

Being a full member is a win win situation  .nuff said


----------



## s4x4c

well worth every penny   lots of useful information   good banter  great to be in touch with others in the m/h community   on top of all that  poi`s by the thousands


----------



## KevDub

The very first thing i did (after saying hello) was to become a full member. Great knowledge to be had and hopefully i can submit info too.


----------



## Loxley

*Defo*

Only been a member a short time after meeting & talking to a member Braveheart,living in our van the POI has been a God send to us,so thank you Braveheart for pointing us to this site.We have not used any offers of yet or not met any other members, but hope to do in the future.


----------



## glenalmond

It certainly is worth it but only if you use what is on offer.  It has saved me not only money but a great deal of stress when it comes to finding a place to park up for the night, I find it absolutely brilliant whether I am in Inverness or Cornwall there is always somewhere to spend a night.


----------



## Iamthecheese

Apologies if it's a daft question but I'm not a techie. Strictly a map man until I ordered a SatNav the other day.
Am I right in thinking when you become a full member you get POI info that you download to your laptop and then from your laptop to Sat Nav ?


----------



## Tbear

Iamthecheese said:


> Apologies if it's a daft question but I'm not a techie. Strictly a map man until I ordered a SatNav the other day.
> Am I right in thinking when you become a full member you get POI info that you download to your laptop and then from your laptop to Sat Nav ?



If you have a compatible Sat Nav, Yes

Richard


----------



## Iamthecheese

Thanks Richard. Got TomTom.


----------



## Sharon the Cat

If it is one of the many that will accept 3rd party POIs you will be able to. Plenty of help & advice on here.


----------



## Tbear

Iamthecheese said:


> Thanks Richard. Got TomTom.



It fits on my old TomTom

Richard


----------



## elfish

Iamthecheese said:


> Apologies if it's a daft question but I'm not a techie. Strictly a map man until I ordered a SatNav the other day.
> Am I right in thinking when you become a full member you get POI info that you download to your laptop and then from your laptop to Sat Nav ?



This was the major selling point for me!  

I love the fact that it's regularly updated too!


----------



## barnyb2012

*It is deffo worth being a member....*

And I say this for the use of the POI's alone which allows us to fill with water and empty the other essentials when out and about. Have not used any of the discounts available at present or joined in a meet.

However I must thank all of the admin team and those who contribute to this amazing MH community, from recipes to tech assistance it all adds to a wealth of info for all.

Thank you 

Barnyb:lol-049:


----------



## Glosstud

*Subscription*

I've just joined again for my 2nd year.. Done a Scottish tour last year and Welsh one this year and used the POI. Some not so good but some were fab.


----------



## rugbyreddragon

It's a no brainer. Just 1 or 2 nights Wild Camping and you have recovered the annual fee. But it is not only the POI's that provides value. The wealth of experience that exists whether you have a technical, mechanical or travel question there is always someone willing to help. We are going to Scotland for 7 days only in a week or so. Last night I posted a question on where to go and what to see because of short duration of trip etc and by teatime today I have received 19 responses all with good points to consider. The kind of info provided is invaluable as it is based on people's experience of doing like things.


----------



## alwaysared

rugbyreddragon said:


> It's a no brainer. Just 1 or 2 nights Wild Camping and you have recovered the annual fee.



So true, I had two nights last weekend, one in the Forest of Dean and one in Wales, so I more than saved my membership fee  Both stops were found using the Wild Camping POIs on my Garmin, I have also had some great help from other members. So the answer to the original question is YES!

Regards,
Del


----------



## Ed on Toast

POI's aside, it is the wealth of quality advice and guidance that i have received and still receive, that makes my subscription such great value and advice that is so freely given. 

Then when you add the POI's, it really is a 'No Brainer'


----------



## Terryt

When we decided just over a month ago to buy a van, this was the first site I looked at to join and I find it a mine of information and interest. For such little cost comes great reward. 
Thank you for your hard work.

Terry and Lesley


----------



## alwaysared

Terryt said:


> When we decided just over a month ago to buy a van, this was the first site I looked at to join and I find it a mine of information and interest. For such little cost comes great reward.
> Thank you for your hard work.
> 
> Terry and Lesley



Same for me, I have been a free member for a while and had already decieded I would become a full member as soon as I purchased my MH, which was two weeks ago 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Philipglyn

*Def worth it*



Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.



I saved £200 with the AIB insurance alone 
Plus all the free advice from members


----------



## julesanian

*Saved our marriage*

Yes yes yes. It's saved our marriage !
We were always falling out when we used to try and find our own wildings Maybe you know the feeling ? you'd see one that looked okayish but would then drive on in the hope of seeing something better and then end up coming back to the one you didn't bother with in the first place. All those days are gone now. We feel we are going to an 'official site' when we program your POIs in. 
No worries about mad axemen splintering through the van door now.


----------



## Rod

*Best buy on the WWW*

With the poi and forums containing advice and support you could not find better


----------



## kyran

with a "gypsy" for a wife the POI's have saved me a fortune, we tend to go Friday come back sunday most weeks (no in winter)
relieves the stress of her job. have to admit on our summer break we did three nights in a small campsite is Scotland and the wilded for the next week. was great till we got back down as far as Glasgow,when I was foolish enough to ask do you want to go to the shops? yes she says lets go to trago mills oh bugger i thought. trago mills being in cornwall we'll have to use the motorway then
ok she says (she hates motorways).
I think we do about 50000 a year stopping where we please and the toilet app is the most handy thing of all
regards Kyran


----------



## mid4did

most definately and wish I'd done this earlier.Poi's installed in phone and tablet.Also garmin and imported into Mappoint .Comparing with other poi's(available on the net)  WC's give a whole lot more .Oh and the jolly banter on the forum,friendly not too OTT.


----------



## Debroos

Brilliant value for money for all sorts of reasons.
No complaints whatsoever...


----------



## exwindsurfer

Its worth every penny Phil.


----------



## chrismilo

As i've said recently saved over £500 on AIB  Alpha and Gasit in total  lets not forget the POI's ive stayed at
of course not for getting the world of knowledge available here on the forum Thanks to Admin too:cool1:


----------



## vashthestampede

Absolutely! I've only been a member for a couple of weeks (although I was lurking for the couple of weeks before), and I've already received some great build tips, stayed at at least 6 poi and recommended spots, sourced the answers to a couple of problems I've been having and been made to feel like part of the family already! It's a great board and really welcoming, best howevermuchitwas I've ever spent - cheers!


----------



## s4x4c

*Worth it*

well worth it    lots of great information.............and  saved a fortune using many wild camping spots     worth every penny


----------



## alwaysared

I've already saved my membership fee and I've just saved it all over again having just returned from three nights wild camping in Yorkshire.

We spent Thursday night here, Friday night here and Saturday night here.

This is in addition to all the help and advice I've received from fellow members :cool1:

So if you're still a free member I would urge you to join now, you won't regret it :wacko:

Regards,
Del


----------



## The laird

Well stated just a pity more don't post up info like this for others who are free members


----------



## jimbo

Worth every penny ,where else would you get  advise , offers of help  when building your own van,
   POI locations etc , and to meet up with fellow members  lovely bunch of folk  keep up the good work Phil


----------



## Maci

*Defo worth it*

Well where to start, I think for me it's been the help I needed to get break down cover. I had tried all I could think of myself and didn't get very far as the vans long and heavy! on this site I asked and lovely people helped point me in the direction I needed. I was so great full . That for me was worth the membership fees knowing I had someone to ask for advice. Then there's the poi .I'v used many all over Wales and Cornwall making fantastic family holidays staying in amazing wild places where my children have loved to explore the great out doors( much better than a travelodge in town I think). We are about to start to go to some meets, I'm really looking forward to that  
Maci


----------



## Ronela

*Savings*

Just joined the site today,hopefully this site will give us the opening we need to be able to just get up and go when we feel like a break,without having to book into a site in advance.


----------



## The laird

Ronela said:


> Just joined the site today,hopefully this site will give us the opening we need to be able to just get up and go when we feel like a break,without having to book into a site in advance.



Keep watching for get togethers and meetings as the help,advise and info is second to none and great value for the amount you pay


----------



## jeanette

Ronela said:


> Just joined the site today,hopefully this site will give us the opening we need to be able to just get up and go when we feel like a break,without having to book into a site in advance.



May I just say first off welcome to the forum and secondly I've found this forum very helpful either with van related or more so how people come to be helpful regarding other members, you have a laugh at some posts and sometimes there is some sad posts but at the end of the day it's an extension of family (we haven't been to any meets yet!!) but never say never eh Gordon!!


----------



## Mikeingham

*yes to full membership*

I joined last year
got a discount  because it was xmas/new year
so my insurance with Adrian  Flux
was discounted  by the same amount  as a yrs membership.
winner! Yes I also like the questions  on forum people respond v quickly  thank you.


----------



## bentleysontour

Crumbs ive only just joined and you have already saved me £140.00, with my purchases from John Cross, with all the knowledge that i have gained in a such short space of time, its been invaluable , I'm dead chuffed!, and besides, it wouldnt sit well with me, to be given a host of valuable information, that you wouldnt of got otherwise, for free, i would feel that i would have to contribute something.And I havnt even started on the Points of Interest yet.....


----------



## Deleted member 9849

I was a free member for a long time and only subscribed recently(I'm a tight git).With the WC discount I've saved money on insurance and leisure batteries so far and also met some decent,like minded folks on the couple of meets that I've been on.So yes it is worth becoming a full member.


----------



## oldish hippy

well we have a lot that goes on unspoken about courier servicessomeone to shout at when you having a bad day welfare checks when your poorly


----------



## StevenJ

If I had not joined this site (and become a full member) I would still be blissfully unaware of the discounts available , so for the second year running I have just paid £160 for my insurance through AIB instead of the £450 I paid in my first year of MH ownership. So it has been more than worthwhile for me.


----------



## Bacup lad

Hi Chuffed I joined a few week back.
Leisure battery just packed in and I saved £15 on one from Alpha.

Keep up the good work :cheers::cheers::cheers:

 Not been on any meets yet, but am looking forward to in the future


----------



## Deleted member 19733

Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.



To answer your questions;
Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes,
Keep up the good work Phil and thanks, loulou.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## exwindsurfer

you do a fantastic job Phil keep the good work up mate.

Jeff


----------



## Rover

*Full membership is worth every penny*

The apps for iPad android and windows are all terrific and the POI's for my Garmin satnav allow me to see sites from a menu search or just nearest ones to my current position. They display on the Garmin as I drive so there is no doubt about picking the exact location. I have also used the Gasit discount. Good work folks!


----------



## maxi77

Only use the POIs occasionally and have used the Gasit discount. The real value though is the members and the very wide range of knowledge and intersts. That alone makes the site more than worth the membership, I benefit so I contribute


----------



## RodYork

Im a full member..I found my initial inroduction to the forum rather frosty..It has subsequently hindered my desire to post. 
I do log in & read 
I subscribe to plently of other forums for on average £15.00
One valued member suggested they do not give future POI's --as they are used by non wild campers
I see variants of membership.. i assume if you supply POis you attain this level?


----------



## RodYork

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You should have access to the poi not sure what you mean ?
> I have to admit that it seems to be that all new members on here do get pounced on these days to sign up as a full member, perhaps a bit more information given freely would encourage people more :wacko:



Thank you...
I can acces sthe POIs now, but have not used them(but will do)..im sure they will be excellent!...at the time I had no MH..
I have a thick skin, so can tolerate "odd" inroductions(read my intro)..
I would imagine any percieved downurn in "new sign ups"- is down to a numer of things including the "intro" page & its respondants- acting like admin/moderators..and representing the thoughts of others


----------



## Tbear

RodYork said:


> Thank you...
> I can acces sthe POIs now, but have not used them(but will do)..im sure they will be excellent!...at the time I had no MH..
> I have a thick skin, so can tolerate "odd" inroductions(read my intro)..
> I would imagine any percieved downurn in "new sign ups"- is down to a numer of things including the "intro" page & its respondants- acting like admin/moderators..and representing the thoughts of others



When you consider the thousands of members, it is not unreasonable that their will be a few that you will not get on with. We have seen trolls and bullies which is why we have strict forum rules. Admin  enforces them as well as is humanly possible. Balance this against the the huge resource that this site has become?

New free members often request info only available to full members which is why many suggest that they join as full members and see what they are missing.

Richard


----------



## Admin

RodYork said:


> Im a full member..I found my initial inroduction to the forum rather frosty..It has subsequently hindered my desire to post.



I am sorry to hear that. I have just read through all your posts and all the responses.

In your first post you stated "I would like to be able to access the POI's" and members responded to tell you that you needed to be a Full Member. There were welcome posts and answers to questions that you had asked.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/new-members-introduce-yourself/63455-purchasing-motorhome-york-based.html?highlight=#post841889



RodYork said:


> I subscribe to plently of other forums for on average £15.00



There are motorhome forums that cost around £15 per year to subscribe to, however, none of them provides the services that we do. I don't just mean the forum, but the POI database, custom designed mobile and web apps, membership packs and a variety of rallies and meets to suit all tastes. We don't make money from members by putting a percentage on rally site fees. The discounts we negotiate for members can easily return the membership fee, without even considering the savings from the overnight stops.


RodYork said:


> One valued member suggested they do not give future POI's --as they are used by non wild campers



There will always be people who do not want to share I cannot help that. I can only tell you that these people are a minority, most of our members freely share the passion that they have and locations.


RodYork said:


> I see variants of membership.. i assume if you supply POis you attain this level?



On this forum, these are the membership Levels:

Admin: There are two people that Administer everything except the POI system, that is Tes and me.
POI Admin: Administers the POI database and all POI related queries, additions, updates and deletions.
Full Member: This is the highest membership level. You can pay a subscription for it, or you can be given a Full Member Free subscription for a period of time.
Free Member: This is a forum only member who has restricted services and forum access.

Currently, Full Member Free subscriptions are decided on a case by case basis. If I see a member do a good deed, or they particularly committed to our community then I make their membership free. POI Admin is responsible for upgrading members based on POI submissions. The new POI system awards points for member activity. Adding, updating or reviewing POI locations earns member points. These points can be used to buy membership amongst other things.

I hope I have addressed some of your points.

Admin


----------



## RodYork

Thanks Paul;
I hope my post has not been misconstrued as a rant- it wasn't intended that way.
I find this site very informative & have spent the majority of the day, dipping in & out of threads.
I'm about to download the "jewel in the crown"- the POI's!! & was very appreciative of your fast response to  basic rookie questions!
*Attracting new members/demonstrating value/worth.*
I found this website and was drawn to it by typing into Google "stealth camping" or something similar ...I cant be certain, but your logs will confirm, I would imagine the majority of new users arrive hoping to find free camping spots...that type of thing.
I think it could be made really clear that the POI's, quite rightly, hold a charge, but there are other benefits also.
I'm sure you will be aware of the multitude of ways to alert first time visitors & channelling them towards either subscribing (free)reading & confirming they understand that POI's are not free, as an awful amount of work has gone into and continues to go into them...perhaps then the option to take the plunge is offered then?...I don't know.
I have subsequently seen a number of posts where people sign up(free) & do exactly what I did- often getting no response- which leaves them with a less than positive feeling towards the site; which makes converting them harder later on.

I have read loads of reports suggesting that motorhoming is rising in popularity- so inevitably more people will visit this and other sites.  This site has an air of "niche" to me-its where I come when I have a question regarding full timing or extended trips- I feel(rightly or wrongly) that the %of full timers or ex-fulltimers is much higher here than on other sites- therefore the advice is likely to be tried and tested- which is another benefit and a reason for me to become a full member
How to get that message across would require more thought though!


----------



## Canalsman

It is worth pointing out that free members can see all the POI locations on the online POI Map, however it cannot be zoomed in to an extent where individual places can be identified.

This gives a very good idea of the comprehensive coverage offered by the POIs.

You're right about the amount of work that has been done in creating the POI database, and indeed continues to be done.

The database reflects more than seven years of effort from its conception, and the locations are updated every day to ensure that each release of the POIs is accurate as possible.

With the advent of the soon-to-arrive new POI system, the online database will always be bang-up-to-date and downloads to devices by members will always contain the freshest set of data.

The new system will also support submission of reviews and photos, and each POI will be categorised further to help locate the ideal spot more easily. For example POIs will identify if there's a good view, availability of good dog walking, mobile signal and/or broadband, TV reception ... and many, many more.

Exciting things are just round the corner!


----------



## The laird

Very nicely put Chris and thanks for all YOUR hard work as well.


----------



## Peter51

I think, all in all, meets, POIs, good company etc, excellent value.


----------



## DeryneGillian

*thanks*

definitely, we've not purchased out motorhome yet,but have learnt/ gained so much knowledge from this community.


----------



## Vanterrier

Yes.

However, I would like closer links to the new Motorhomer website as in my simple mind they kind of compete for content... ie if I have a motorhome related topic to raise should I add it here, over there, or both ???

K


----------



## mjh0512

*Complementary membership to motorhomer.com*

Hello,

I became a full member a while ago and one of the incentives was a complimentary membership of Motorhomer.com. How do I activate that membership? I tried to login with my current ID and password, but no joy. 

Thanks
MikeH


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Send admin a message using the 'contact us' button at the bottom of the page and they will help you.


----------



## Admin

mjh0512 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I became a full member a while ago and one of the incentives was a complimentary membership of Motorhomer.com. How do I activate that membership? I tried to login with my current ID and password, but no joy.
> 
> Thanks
> MikeH



Hello,

You need to register for a new account on Motorhomer.com using the same email address as you use on this websites. Your account will be upgraded within 15 minutes.

Admin


----------



## kyran

been lurking here for years  yes it is well worth the money used it for the toilets when i had a berlingo conversion no i've upgraded we still use it for overnighting on occasion

kyran

appears i average one post per year   must do better


----------



## Nabsim

I thought it was worth the membership for the amount of info on the site and knowledgable member contributions, the POI's were an added bonus worth the cost of membership on their own.

I have just purchased 2 new leisure batteries and a solar panel and with the members discount got over £64 knocked off the price. The wins just keep coming


----------



## Admin

Nabsim said:


> I thought it was worth the membership for the amount of info on the site and knowledgable member contributions, the POI's were an added bonus worth the cost of membership on their own.
> 
> I have just purchased 2 new leisure batteries and a solar panel and with the members discount got over £64 knocked off the price. The wins just keep coming



I try and live my life following some core values, one of those is "Win when no one else loses", I am glad you are winning.


----------



## Nabsim

Admin said:


> I try and live my life following some core values, one of those is "Win when no one else loses", I am glad you are winning.



Thats good Karma


----------



## alwaysared

I've said that it's worth becoming a full member in this thread before based on the savings I've made using the POIs, but just to confirm my belief that it's worth being a full member I ordered a 130ah Class A leisure battery from Alpha Batteries at 2:35pm yesterday and it arrived on my doorstep at 11:45am today and I saved a whopping *£24.00* with my full members discount! So yes it is worth becoming a full member, what are you waiting for? Sign up today 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Nabsim

alwaysared said:


> I've said that it's worth becoming a full member in this thread before based on the savings I've made using the POIs, but just to confirm my belief that it's worth being a full member I ordered a 130ah Class A leisure battery from Alpha Batteries at 2:35pm yesterday and it arrived on my doorstep at 11:45am today and I saved a whopping *£24.00* with my full members discount! So yes it is worth becoming a full member, what are you waiting for? Sign up today
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Check them for your solar panels as well, I got a right good deal last week and overnight delivery


----------



## bobj808

And members stop ignoring you and actually answer your queries. Well worth the minimal cost! Bob.


----------



## trixie88

saved on car insurance which paid for memership...not to mention camping discounts at rallies etc. yes well worth it.....


----------



## alwaysared

Nabsim said:


> Check them for your solar panels as well, I got a right good deal last week and overnight delivery



I did look but I want a semi flexible panel to save on the weight.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Kenval

Yes it is! We're fairly new, so haven't used sites yet. However, I saved over £100 with AIB compared to my renewal quote, over £200 compared to Safeguard and nearly £100 over Comfort. Comparable cover, including Breakdown. I'm happy!


----------



## WheretoCamp

*Cheryl*

Used POI several times and would not like touring without my trusty locations. Thank you very much for this service. I have not useddiscounts am unaware of these. I don't participate in meets but wish everyone who does a good time and certainly don't object to fees. Brilliant price for assistance in the wild.


----------



## anglesonion

Well worth the membership poi saves me quite a bit on site fees also just taken ins out with aib saving about 80 quid and always help if looking or stuck for parts or advice off other members , Would like to try to attend a meet at sometime ,


----------



## winks

Membership is without doubt excellent value for money.

Been a member for seven years now and the payback is massive, not just in discounts and the like but in the advice and assistance from the good folk of this community.

Cheers

H


----------



## mjvw

*No Paypal*

Would consider full membership but i don't have a pay pal account, any other option?


----------



## Nabsim

mjvw said:


> Would consider full membership but i don't have a pay pal account, any other option?



Send a message to Admin and ask


----------



## Deleted member 56601

mjvw said:


> Would consider full membership but i don't have a pay pal account, any other option?



As Neil says, use the 'contact us' tab at the bottom of the page and Admin will sort it.


----------



## Canalsman

mjvw said:


> Would consider full membership but i don't have a pay pal account, any other option?



Please scroll to the end of the following page for alternative payment options:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/payments.php


----------



## mjvw

Signed up now a full member, does the welcome pack come in the post? Shirley would love a wild camping sticker on her rear.


----------



## Nabsim

Did you follow the part that says what to do if you want the welcome pack? If so yes it comes through the post


----------



## Admin

mjvw said:


> Signed up now a full member, does the welcome pack come in the post? Shirley would love a wild camping sticker on her rear.



Have a look here:

Membership pack requests.


----------



## shaunr68

Hi, just about to spend 400 quid on a twin Gas-It system and seem to remember there was at some time a member discount for their products.  Obviously I'm a freeloa...err free member at present but a discount would make it worth my while joining.  Could anyone confirm whether there is still a Gas-It discount please?


----------



## yorkslass

shaunr68 said:


> Hi, just about to spend 400 quid on a twin Gas-It system and seem to remember there was at some time a member discount for their products.  Obviously I'm a freeloa...err free member at present but a discount would make it worth my while joining.  Could anyone confirm whether there is still a Gas-It discount please?



Sorry, the gas it discount is no longer available.


----------



## shaunr68

yorkslass said:


> Sorry, the gas it discount is no longer available.



Thanks, I'm gutted to have missed the opportunity.  As a matter of interest, and to heap misery on disappointment, what did the discount amount to please?  Anybody know of other organisations who do have a discount - Caravan and Camping club and so on?


----------



## Admin

shaunr68 said:


> Thanks, I'm gutted to have missed the opportunity.  As a matter of interest, and to heap misery on disappointment, what did the discount amount to please?  Anybody know of other organisations who do have a discount - Caravan and Camping club and so on?



You can use the discount code and it will give you a 5% discount. So you would save £20 on a £400 order.


----------



## shaunr68

Admin said:


> You can use the discount code and it will give you a 5% discount. So you would save £20 on a £400 order.


Thanks Phil.  Sorry just to clarify, are you saying that the discount code is still current so if I rejoined (I'm a lapsed member on a budget!) I could get some cash off my Gas It purchase, or was that in response to my question about the past discount level?

Shaun


----------



## Admin

shaunr68 said:


> Thanks Phil.  Sorry just to clarify, are you saying that the discount code is still current so if I rejoined (I'm a lapsed member on a budget!) I could get some cash off my Gas It purchase, or was that in response to my question about the past discount level?
> 
> Shaun


Yes, it is still active and you can use the code to get a 5% discount.


----------



## shaunr68

Admin said:


> Yes, it is still active and you can use the code to get a 5% discount.



Absolutely chuffed, thanks Phil.  New proper member incoming! 

I had previously thought of making a crappy, intentionally haphazard jaggedy cardboard cutout W with "free member" scrawled across it but a genuine W sticker along with all the other benefits will be well worth it.

Thanks a lot, made my day. 

Shaun


----------



## 2cv

shaunr68 said:


> Absolutely chuffed, thanks Phil.  New proper member incoming!
> 
> I had previously thought of making a crappy, intentionally haphazard jaggedy cardboard cutout W with "free member" scrawled across it but a genuine W sticker along with all the other benefits will be well worth it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, made my day.
> 
> Shaun



Not only the discount, but you'll now have double the number of entries to the draws and the forum is so much better without the ads., not bad really for about 5p a day.


----------



## shaunr68

Well I just ordered 3 AGM batteries and 2 solar panels from Alpha Batteries, pricey enough but was well pleased when I saw the discount of £108.74.  That added to the £20 saved with Gas It, I think it's safe to say it was worth my while becoming a full member. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## 2cv

Don't forget that you can now turn off the adverts using settings and edit profile. It makes browsing the forum much better I think.


----------



## robbo2

*Is it worth becoming a full member.*

I have stayed a few wild camping stops and this has saved me money on campsites. All down to being a full member.


----------



## Deleted member 44012

*Self build motorhome query*

I’ve let my membership lapse and I’m currently on a budget as having to pay for daughters wedding!!! I’ve tried to join self build motorhome though it says a confirmation e mail has been sent! However I can’t find it anywhere, so do I need to be a full member to be able to post? Many thanks all


----------



## Borders2

We have rejoined after a lapse of three years due to not having a MoHo during that time but....

We have used AIB for some years now and over various properties, a guest house cars and the MoHo at the time we have saved thousands. Literally. 

We are so in the black we consider the site to be free until we take the last trip of life. 

B2


----------



## Mobilvetta

Great value for money, well recommended, met a few of the members and Phil just recently and they made me and my wife feel very welcome, been new to motorhoming I have received much help to the questions I have posted in the forum from many experienced members.


----------



## The laird

Mobilvetta said:


> Great value for money, well recommended, met a few of the members and Phil just recently and they made me and my wife feel very welcome, been new to motorhoming I have received much help to the questions I have posted in the forum from many experienced members.



Think you guys will slot in no bother at all .great you feel like this about the community Dave
Hope to meet up soon


----------



## longsword

*Of course it's worth it.*

I feel that being a full member is worth it for the pub stops alone. The POIs are my lifesaver when tired. I'm 75 now and don't drive long journeys. The knowledge that I can stop with a reasonable knowledge that the list isn't very out of date is well worth it. I might even consider changing insurance companies next year as Allianz, who have been my main insurers for years are pulling out of the home and motor markets.
Longsword:heart::heart:


----------



## trixie88

ABSOLUTELY WORTH IT.....ABSOLUTELY...........found this to be a fantastic community, friendly, helpful,witty,and funny.......
rallies that i have been on are GREAT ......lovely friendly folks, lovely locations, great price.....

folk are always giving each other help and advice etc.......

a big THANKS to MR ADMIN and his helpers for all their hard work..........very much appreciated....trixie.


----------



## Ken Parsons

*Well worth it*

Well worth the fees. Been directed to many excellent sites throuout the UK. 
Extremely satisfied.

Ken & Jenny


----------



## Topmast

*Value for money.*

Alough I live abroad so therefore cannot participate in meets etc I feel the questions and answers page is very useful and the knowledge base that can be tapped in an emergency is probably worth the subscription, I have been motorhoming for many years but still feel there is much to learn.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

This site is much more than just the sum of all its parts - POIs, discounts, help & advice on all manner of topics - it is, imho, one of the best web communities around.

The range of members come from all walks of life and all backgrounds. It has brought many of them together over the years and good times and great new adventures had as a result. There have also been tiffs, arguments, squabbles and occasional disgruntlement and 'flouncing off', but that is what happens in all genuine families! 

Compared to the rest of social media on the web, I think this site is diamond. 
It's worth every penny of the membership fee, and so is the sister site motorhomer.com

And as a recent recipient of kindness from other WC members when experiencing a bit of a bad time myself, I can honestly say that the website and many of its core members have been a lifesaver for me and Ive been blown away (and embarrassed!) by that kindness. 

Long may it continue!


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Good VFM I think. 

I don't use the forum much, I look in now and then and reply if I can help or comment, I do very occasionally download the POIs, and I have the app of course, but I have plenty of my own so don't tend to use them, I keep em as a back up for if I'm in an area new to us.


----------



## Jo001

I don't contribute as much as I used to - just because there are other people with more relevant things to say; if I do know something useful I will chip in - but I check in regularly and find the site invaluable for all the things already mentioned.


----------



## IanVogue

*Definitely*

On a recent 3 week trip we used half a dozen overnight places to stop. We use this and the ********* book a lot. Try and do two/three days wild camps/car parks interspersed with a day or two in a campsite.  Works great for us and the info offered by full membership is in my view well worth it.


----------



## GreggBear

Not used any discounts or pois yet but happy to contribute,& to be part of the community. Looking forward to finishing my conversion shortly then I hope to start going to some meets & meeting other members which will be more than good value for money.....


----------



## QFour

Its a great site but you are now limited to 10 posts after that you are on your own. If you want help with the trivial things or even the mega complicated things that go on in the life of a MH then this site is well worth the fee.


----------



## Peter51

I have been a member of the WC's (I know I am not supposed to use humour but cant help myself) for a few years now and, in my view, its worth every penny.  I have saved a small fortune in camping fees and now feel 300% more confident using POIs.  I dont use the forum much as I am a bit dyslexic around screens but I love the meets and we are a fantastic community, a groupp of people I am happy to call friends..  I really enjoy the meets and am happy to pay the fee each year - I call it a bargain!


----------



## Canalsman

Wonder why this sprang to mind?


----------



## peter palance

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


if you feel you are not getting what you should,? you are not asking the right  ? you only get what you put in, dont give in , thats you as well geeky.i love it lots. ok pj


----------



## Forresbroons

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Wully

Thanks Phil. saved £120 at Alpha batteries using discount code. That’s the cost of membership covered for a few years.


----------



## SCRUMPY BOY

I saved money by using AIB insurance so yes worth it 100%


----------



## Fazerloz

It was always worth it and still is.


----------



## sunrisemac

Savings on AIB alone well worth it


----------



## Philcott

Saved on AIB, so well worth the membership.


----------



## R0B

Yes!
Just bought a couple of these bad boys and enjoyed member discount 

https://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/1...lead-carbon-deep-cycle-battery-slca-12130-dt/

Cheers Phil


----------



## SimonM

If nothing else already mentioned, it’s worth it for the craic.

and added to that, there’s bikers on here 🏍


----------



## lefty107

Not a regular contributor to this site but do wild camp on regular occasions. Great for water refil points and waste disposal. Great to ask questions mostly sensible answers  and saved money on insurance. Well worth the cost. May even go to Stratford this year and cut down on the normal 1940s weekends.


----------



## Deleted member 79032

Not a regular contributor but pop in every now and then for a read. Joined before last summer with a view to using over the summer.  This didn’t work out because of family health issues. Now this summer hit by virus. Never mind. Could be worse. Still alive and kicking. Point is to me is keep up the membership if you can afford to. Keep sites like this running both for the info and the camaraderie. Camping will be back. Steve


----------



## janj

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Yes, we've learnt so much over the years from this site.


----------



## ton27

Worth  every  penny great  site and nice members that more could  you  ask for


----------



## REC

I, for one, would carry on my membership even if we are not allowed out by renewal time. Trying to keep on doing as many " normal" things, and the support and laughs from the forums, make it one of my important luxuries.


----------



## big al

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Hi Phil can you tell me how to renew my membership as it was taken automatically before cheers Big Al.


----------



## Fisherman

REC said:


> I, for one, would carry on my membership even if we are not allowed out by renewal time. Trying to keep on doing as many " normal" things, and the support and laughs from the forums, make it one of my important luxuries.



It‘s important that we  support this site, and other organisations during this crisis.
We want them still to be here when it’s finished.
And don’t forget, at this time of year wild camping would have been welcoming new members, I doubt if there will be many of them this year. I will be paying my C&M and my C&C memberships also.


----------



## Admin

big al said:


> Hi Phil can you tell me how to renew my membership as it was taken automatically before cheers Big Al.


Yes,
Your renewal is on 12th July and you will be sent an email reminder before then with instructions.
All you need to do is go to the accounts upgrades page.





						Account upgrades £19.75
					






					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## silverweed

Worth the fee and double I’d say. Over my 9 year membership I have holidayed in France every year for a few weeks and have always found our stops on the PoI. The occasional ones have been a paid aire but 95% have been free. On top of that we go away for a week every month and always use the POI here in UK. I have never added up what it has saved me but it’s a huge amount. I have used the discounts available too. Most most important of all of that is the technical information I have been given. The information given to me on here gave me the confidence to go to the workshop who were supposed to be repairing my MH and demand my money back £200 which I got.


----------



## Mick Browne

R0B said:


> Yes!
> Just bought a couple of these bad boys and enjoyed member discount
> 
> https://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/1...lead-carbon-deep-cycle-battery-slca-12130-dt/
> 
> Cheers Phil


Is there a discount code for Alpha Batteries?


----------



## Admin

Mick Browne said:


> Is there a discount code for Alpha Batteries?


Yes, members get 7.5% off batteries (excludes lithium).






						Full Member Discounts
					

Full Member Discounts




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## ragittyrags

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Hi mate.i joined this site years ago and ymthis says member since 2020..its a great site and community


----------



## Admin

ragittyrags said:


> Hi mate.i joined this site years ago and ymthis says member since 2020..its a great site and community


This account was opened on 8th August 2019


----------



## ragittyrags

Geeky Philip said:


> This account was opened on 8th August 2019


No.i joined years ago when I owned a 25lts. Or t3 to the vw nuts.dont know why  maybe it was because I hadn't become a full member.no worries


----------



## Renee

I'm new to the site and just learning to navigate it, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Maritim Nomads

In all honesty, I’m not sure it is. I feel it’s quite expensive for what you get. There are other free forums out there to get advice & have that community feel. As for the other bug plus, the poi download I really find it very ‘clunky’ & hard work. There is very little info available when I look for it & tonight many are returning poi not found. I cannot see that I could use it as a stand-alone app (or map) whereas for a small fee other good apps are available. Also AIG refused to give me any discount for site membership though I don’t hold the site to blame for this, but maybe the claim should not be made?


----------



## Admin

Maritim Nomads said:


> In all honesty, I’m not sure it is. I feel it’s quite expensive for what you get. There are other free forums out there to get advice & have that community feel. As for the other bug plus, the poi download I really find it very ‘clunky’ & hard work. There is very little info available when I look for it & tonight many are returning poi not found. I cannot see that I could use it as a stand-alone app (or map) whereas for a small fee other good apps are available. Also AIG refused to give me any discount for site membership though I don’t hold the site to blame for this, but maybe the claim should not be made?


Hello,
First let me say that for your membership fee you get access to three forums, a staff maintained poi database, a membership pack including vehicle stickers, discounts, monthly raffles, rallies on Motorhomer.com and raffles on Motorhomer.com. No other service offers this. The yearly fee is less that the cost of a meal out.

I agree that the app is outdated but a replacement service is due to be released before the end of this month.

I have had no reports of POI not found in the apps, I know that Google Street View has some issues if we try to look at a place that they have not been. This issue has been solved in the new app.

I am surprised that AIB refused to insure you. AIB only insure Motorhomes that are club members, so they only quote policies with the 15% club discount. Sometimes members then ask to have a new price with the 15% discount applied again, but it is already applied. I know that this is correct as I have to supply the letters to the insurers proving the membership so that member can have the discount.

Finally, I lowered the standard membership fee from £24.95 to £19.75 to make it even better value.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Definitely yes,

We have just come back from a few days wild camping, we used the online map to find locations and it was spot on. So on that note, just being able to use the online map and all the other benefits, it is definitely worth the money.

Well done Philip, and the other members of the admin team. Keep up the great work, but make sure you have time to enjoy yourselves as well.


----------



## Luckheart

Yes yes yes.
Fell off the wagon for a year and missed it terribly, aside from the poi's it is a mine of advice from people with a passion and not people with profit in mind


----------



## Durasell

Only been here a Dog Watch (short time) but all of that in lockdown but feel good so far. Hoping to get back up Scotland again to do the North Coast 500 we did  anti clockwise fm Inverness this time clockwise same friendly stops but a totally different view from drivers view. This looks better value than CCC or CAMC CC acsii.


----------



## trixie88

OH YES INDEED......BRILLIANT FORUM>>>FREINDLY MEMBERS....GREAT MEETS.......NOT FORGETTING GREAT PRIZES..........THANKS TO EVERYONE INVOLVED.......


----------



## Deg3y

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Only been a member for a few years, not yet used the AIB insurance as yet but will probably this year, but all the help & advice on here is worth it alone, let alone the meets etc., deffo worth the money.
Thanks Phil.


----------



## V1nny

I have found membership of this forum to be invaluable over the years.

Financially I have benefitted from the insurance and battery discounts, and I saved £100s of pounds replacing an awning through Johns Cross. I have also used the POI’s extensively. But even better than the financial benefits and POI’s, I have found the support from members to be fantastic, one example being the late member Wintonian who invited us to his home in France after he had arranged delivery of spare parts so we could carry out urgent repairs on one of our first novice trips to Europe.

I did not want to buy a Motorhome but my wife pestered me into it about 5 years ago, but only after I had done extensive research, most of it on here as a free member. I can’t imagine not having one now, despite children who have turned into teenagers who don’t want to spend extended periods travelling with their parents and away from their friends, and despite Coronavirus which has clipped everyone’s wings this year.

I am not a prolific poster on the forum, but I recognise the immense value provided, I regularly read the threads, and I’m always learning something new. I think Phil has done a great job building this resource for us, so to answer the question in the thread title, yes, full membership is excellent value for money.


----------



## The laird

Well said


----------



## Dulvil

Attend one meet/rally and meet friendly people, that makes it worthwhile, second meet/ info on forum just bonuses


----------



## ragittyrags

Geeky Philip said:


> Hello,
> First let me say that for your membership fee you get access to three forums, a staff maintained poi database, a membership pack including vehicle stickers, discounts, monthly raffles, rallies on Motorhomer.com and raffles on Motorhomer.com. No other service offers this. The yearly fee is less that the cost of a meal out.
> 
> I agree that the app is outdated but a replacement service is due to be released before the end of this month.
> 
> I have had no reports of POI not found in the apps, I know that Google Street View has some issues if we try to look at a place that they have not been. This issue has been solved in the new app.
> 
> I am surprised that AIB refused to insure you. AIB only insure Motorhomes that are club members, so they only quote policies with the 15% club discount. Sometimes members then ask to have a new price with the 15% discount applied again, but it is already applied. I know that this is correct as I have to supply the letters to the insurers proving the membership so that member can have the discount.
> 
> Finally, I lowered the standard membership fee from £24.95 to £19.75 to make it even better value.


its a fantastic service for everyone...i cant access it on my phone as its android and all i get is the w sign,poi  update message option,,it doesnt bother me as i can use my computer....keep the service going and lets change the name and logo,,,,cheers


----------



## 2cv

ragittyrags said:


> its a fantastic service for everyone...i cant access it on my phone as its android and all i get is the w sign,poi  update message option,,it doesnt bother me as i can use my computer....keep the service going and lets change the name and logo,,,,cheers



Try the new Location App which should work on your phone. It’s much better than the old app and enables members to rate pois or alert about them, with the opportunity to review and verify them. Much better links to streetview too. Button at the top of the page to open, then save to home screen.


----------



## AndyBraunston

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?



Not bothered re discounts but app (and new location thing) make it well worth the money


----------



## Pauljenny

Still here.
Still enjoying it.
Always something fresh..
Except for Terry's jokes..
Wouldn't be without them.


----------



## argoose

The wealth of knowledge on this forum is worth the sub alone


----------



## brian c

A big yes.  Well worth it.


----------



## milton

The new app on my android phone has been a great asset. Info and humour also good. Well worth the subscription, thanks Phil


----------



## Phantom

Great value, Location app is great, helpful members.


----------



## Flipperdipper

In my case I'd have to say no. As I live in Ireland most of the advantages would not apply to me here. As long as we are at the mercy of the cosy cartells in the ferry business I can't see myself taking the motorhome to GB anytime in the near future, although there are loads of places I'd like to revisit from my time living over there. Several years ago I priced the ferry from Rosslare to Fishguard and it came in at €460, the same camper on the same dates would have cost me €480 Rosslare to Cherbourg, no contest. I do enjoy reading a lot of the posts but a lot are irrelevant to my position at the moment. If I can be of help to anyone planning a trip to Ireland just ask, but I assume you can get from England to France or Spain cheaper than you can get from Wales to Ireland.


----------



## Admin

Flipperdipper said:


> In my case I'd have to say no. As I live in Ireland most of the advantages would not apply to me here. As long as we are at the mercy of the cosy cartells in the ferry business I can't see myself taking the motorhome to GB anytime in the near future, although there are loads of places I'd like to revisit from my time living over there. Several years ago I priced the ferry from Rosslare to Fishguard and it came in at €460, the same camper on the same dates would have cost me €480 Rosslare to Cherbourg, no contest. I do enjoy reading a lot of the posts but a lot are irrelevant to my position at the moment. If I can be of help to anyone planning a trip to Ireland just ask, but I assume you can get from England to France or Spain cheaper than you can get from Wales to Ireland.


We are now starting to cover Ireland but it may take a little while for the data to build up.


----------



## tidewatcher

Flipperdipper said:


> In my case I'd have to say no. As I live in Ireland most of the advantages would not apply to me here. As long as we are at the mercy of the cosy cartells in the ferry business I can't see myself taking the motorhome to GB anytime in the near future, although there are loads of places I'd like to revisit from my time living over there. Several years ago I priced the ferry from Rosslare to Fishguard and it came in at €460, the same camper on the same dates would have cost me €480 Rosslare to Cherbourg, no contest. I do enjoy reading a lot of the posts but a lot are irrelevant to my position at the moment. If I can be of help to anyone planning a trip to Ireland just ask, but I assume you can get from England to France or Spain cheaper than you can get from Wales to Ireland.


I completely agree regarding the ferry prices, my daughter lives in Ireland and we take our van over there at least once a year. It never feels right filling the van with wine to take out of the country, by golly things are expensive over there. Regarding being a member there is a great pool of experience both technical and practical available on this site. Some is available on the free Facebook sites but to be honest a lot of the technical information there can be of doubtful quality although some of the almost free parking sites are excellent. Personally I think this site is a baseline of information from like minded people which you measure the other sites from. Weekly costs are minimal and in my opinion well worth it just to maintain a managed and coordinated source of information and a feeling of like mindedness. The discounts are a bonus if you use them, the wild camping sites are a bonus if you use them but it is worth it just to be a part of a community with a common interest.


----------



## ShockedFox

Geeky Philip said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


I think it s great value for money.... how about sending all members a “wild camping”van sticker so we can say hello if we see a fellow member???  Have a Happy New Year


----------



## Pudsey Bear

I struggle to pay subscriptions, our lass thinks forums are a waste of everybodys time and they should get off their backsides and get out and do something productive and I agree, and as such she thinks I am wasting my money, and I don't have much left out of my pension for such fripperies.


On the other hand, I find them relaxing and therapeutic, I don't use WC much to be honest, although thanks to Simon introducing me to the bikers forum I feel I've come home, I've had more fun in there than most any other forum, even Owners, Bikers are the salt of the earth, always have been, we have a slanted maybe even selfish view of life.

OOPS, sorry I ramble.


Yes Phil it's worth it on any forum you feel is worth joining...


----------



## The laird

ShockedFox said:


> I think it s great value for money.... how about sending all members a “wild camping”van sticker so we can say hello if we see a fellow member???  Have a Happy New Year


Pm me your address and I will send you a sticker no probs


----------



## Robmac

The laird said:


> Pm me your address and I will send you a sticker no probs



I was just going to suggest asking for a membership Pack Gordon, does Phil not do them any more?


----------



## Ken Parsons

Great value. Excellent info


----------



## The laird

Robmac said:


> I was just going to suggest asking for a membership Pack Gordon, does Phil not do them any more?


He's busy with the sites I've got stickers rob I can issue


----------



## Topmast

I would like to get a Sticker but with the post taking anything up to six weeks to arrive if at all ,I am reluctant to ask for one .


----------



## Admin

Please open a ticket and request a pack if you want one sent out. Please make sure that your address is filled out in your account settings first.

Phil


----------



## peter palance

ShockedFox said:


> I think it s great value for money.... how about sending all members a “wild camping”van sticker so we can say hello if we see a fellow member???  Have a Happy New Year


yes please. ok.pj. happy new year. and stay.safe


----------



## Blue yonder

I got help whilst I was a free member, so seems only fair and polite to put something back into the club.


----------



## Scotia

It's worth it for the humour on the forum.


----------



## trixie88

MOST DEFINATELY....YES..YES..YES.......brilliant site..dont know what i would do without it..........thank you tp all.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> It's worth it for the humour on the forum.



...erm.... I think that could be debatable, Sam!


----------



## Bigshug

The last few days seeing the huge amount of support and concern offered to a member, Nesting Zombie, makes me feel really proud to be a member of this group. Phil you should be proud of what a community you have created!


----------



## The laird

Salt o the earth !


----------



## Scotia




----------



## 2cv

Fantastic value to see Marie sing.


----------



## Brockley

I think the time you’ve spent on the phone with me over the last two days giving advice has made it well worth 39p/week.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

2cv said:


> Fantastic value to see Marie sing.


----------



## trevskoda

Bigshug said:


> The last few days seeing the huge amount of support and concern offered to a member, Nesting Zombie, makes me feel really proud to be a member of this group. Phil you should be proud of what a community you have created!


He looks after us.


----------



## trevskoda

2cv said:


> Fantastic value to see Marie sing.


You can hear with your eyes.


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> You can hear with your eyes.



No, that’s why it’s such good value


----------



## mariesnowgoose

2cv said:


> No, that’s why it’s such good value


----------



## Handel10

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


Very happy  being a full member lots of info and tips. Not used the pois yet while on the road but do check them regularly when planning trips (when allowed)


----------



## jimbo

Worth every penny Phil


----------



## Ian Thomas

Phil,Top site,Top info,Top Value....Thank you for all you do...Happy Easter ....Ian


----------



## Deleted member 18310

Yes what’s 39p a week


----------



## big al

As far as I'm concerned it's the best place to get information about anything to do with motorhomeing if you have a problem post it on here I can almost guarantee you will get the answer to your questions you ask about value for money being a full member in my case I'm paying for the knowledge of all the members thank you all.


----------



## Peter51

Wild camping membership has been a complete gift to me, first of all the website was of great help to give me the knowledge (and the confidence) to use the POI's.
From then it led me on to enjoying meets.  I have found the meetings very helpful for advice and ideas etc etc.
Worth every penny.


----------



## trixie88

an absolutely brilliant forum....OF COURSE IT WORTH FULL MEMBERSHIP...........MANY THANKS to phil and all helpers and members......as others have said this is a community of friendly folk


----------



## trevskoda

For the price, you could not get the same entertainment near as good at the London Palladium.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> For the price, you could not get the same entertainment near as good at the London Palladium.



You're one of the star turns, Trev


----------



## Bonnie

Just joined as our camper van is arriving on the 12th April. Very happy to pay the subs here. Having been on other motorhome sites this one and motorhomer are definitely the best. Less negativity on here too. Oh and the Brummy Phil seems like a grand fellow as oft seen on youtube. Keep up the good works Phil.


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> You're one of the star turns, Trev


You are my side kick.


----------



## mid4did

Happy to be here


----------



## ragittyrags

just off to work and checking the site to see whats happening and where people are going ...its a social site where people are freinds we havent yet met.......have a great day folks


----------



## Dave Preston

I've been a member for years and promote it whenever I can, and being on some big MoHo Facebook groups that is frequent.
I have been asked, and cannot remember or find, what you get for registering and what you get extra for membership?


----------



## Admin

Eating Roadkill said:


> Put it up to 40p and I may have to strongly reconsider. Ha.


What if I throw in a dead badger?


----------



## in it for fun

Hi All. Not sure if this is the correct forum. Been a member for years only posted a few times before. BUT there is mention of Motorhomer as a "linked" club. If that is true are the login the same? If not how much is it to join? There appears to be many mentions of the club being fun to be with. But a little light on the cost. 
If not here then where can i find the cost of joining? Apologies if this looks like a highjack of a forum.
BTW I enjoy reading the jokes (really helpful during C19), the help pages and most of all the POIs. Saved the cost of memebership many times over. I have added one POI in Crook many years ago.


----------



## Admin

in it for fun said:


> Hi All. Not sure if this is the correct forum. Been a member for years only posted a few times before. BUT there is mention of Motorhomer as a "linked" club. If that is true are the login the same? If not how much is it to join? There appears to be many mentions of the club being fun to be with. But a little light on the cost.
> If not here then where can i find the cost of joining? Apologies if this looks like a highjack of a forum.
> BTW I enjoy reading the jokes (really helpful during C19), the help pages and most of all the POIs. Saved the cost of memebership many times over. I have added one POI in Crook many years ago.


Hello,

It won't cost you anything to be a Full Member of Motorhomer as you are a Full Member here. All you need to do is to register for an account on Motorhomer using the same email address as you use here and within ten minutes you will be upgraded.





__





						Home
					

Motorhomer Home Page




					Motorhomer.com
				





Phil


----------



## in it for fun

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Hello,
> 
> It won't cost you anything to be a Full Member of Motorhomer as you are a Full Member here. All you need to do is to register for an account on Motorhomer using the same email address as you use here and within ten minutes you will be upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Motorhomer Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorhomer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil


Thank you


----------



## Richard Wasteney

Talking only insurance I’ve just saved £18 on AIB insurance over what,trust me, would be the cheapest deal available. How much was membership lol


----------



## ragittyrags

A great site,,we have Used it once on a journey to scotland but its the help you get from reading the forums or if your electrics down some one will will have a rough idea.our toilet broke and i got detailed help to fix it,then a mate who lived on a caravans toilet broke,i was straight around,sourced a aprt and fixed it.........problem with the diesel engine,freind in france on the forum helped fix it over the phone.....thats worth every penny,,,cmon,,,get on board,suppport the admin and stick that sticker in your window


----------



## anna1976

Yes!!!


----------



## HunterP

Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


I have recently had my membership automatically renewed and I had forgotten about this fee so I was a little surprised! Not complaining just didn’t realise there wasn’t a notification beforehand I now fully intend to more involved in this forum ta !


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Yes, I don't usually use it but with people vetting the suggested camping places it is a little more reliable but sadly not every one had the same ideas when it comes to safety or allowed facilities,  we used the POI section extensively earlier this year and all this month around Scotland and have also reviewed a few.


----------



## lefty107

I have been a member for a many a year and as we travel to 1940s events most weekends we have only attended one event at Hereford. I am not a regular user but help and advice is great . I have used alpha battery's and AIB insurance plus the occasional site. Well worth the money and have no intention of cancelling any time soon. Have the old W sticker in my window but don't see many down south where we are based


----------



## Peter51

I have been a member for about 6 years and its paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Peter51

Peter51 said:


> I have been a member for about 6 years and its paid for itself many times over.


I must say I am curious about the 'meets' mentioned above.  Are these motorhomer meets?  If they are seperate 'informal meets' then can someone please tell me how to find out about them.  Thank you.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Meets are not for us, sort of defeats the ethos of wild camping  may as well go to a camp site,  11 vans where we stayed last night totally overcrowded the place.


----------



## 2cv

Peter51 said:


> I must say I am curious about the 'meets' mentioned above.  Are these motorhomer meets?  If they are seperate 'informal meets' then can someone please tell me how to find out about them.  Thank you.


Heres a link to the Rallies (booking) page on Motorhomer Link


----------



## Handel10

I think it's fantastic value. The tips, ideas,support and knowledge base is fabulous


----------



## big al

Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


----------



## big al

As far as I'm concerned it's the best 19.95 you will ever spend but I like it that much I paid twice because I did not read the e mail properly but not to worry as they say you pay for  your mistake cheers.


----------



## REC

big al said:


> As far as I'm concerned it's the best 19.95 you will ever spend but I like it that much I paid twice because I did not read the e mail properly but not to worry as they say you pay for  your mistake cheers.


I am sure if you paid twice in error, a message to admin will get the extra refunded?


----------



## Admin

HunterP said:


> I have recently had my membership automatically renewed and I had forgotten about this fee so I was a little surprised! Not complaining just didn’t realise there wasn’t a notification beforehand I now fully intend to more involved in this forum ta !


Hi, we send out an email seven days before the renewal is processed. Please have a look in your SPAM box. I am glad to hear that you are going to be more involved.


----------



## big al

REC said:


> I am sure if you paid twice in error, a message to admin will get the extra refunded?


If it would be possible for you to check renewal of membership you will find I have paid you twice so can I please have a refund back thanks


----------



## happycamper57

Good afternoon all
We have been members for a year in that we signed up, but didnt pay for full membership. Clearly this site offers something of interest to many, Today we have joined and paid the not unreasonable fee. She who must be obeyed wants to use our motorhome to go round UK and the idea of packed organised sites is not to our taste. From what we have seen over the past 12 months, wild camping is the way to go. Having spent a lifetime as a long haul truck driver, mostly in Europe, just stoping and sleeping has been normal. But for motorhomes it is much nicer to wake up with a lovely view rather than a layby with the stench of 'eau de urine'. So we look forward to using the advice thats on here and also contributing some of the places we might get to find.


----------



## Admin

big al said:


> If it would be possible for you to check renewal of membership you will find I have paid you twice so can I please have a refund back thanks


Yes of course


----------



## Tezza33

big al said:


> If it would be possible for you to check renewal of membership you will find I have paid you twice so can I please have a refund back thanks


If it is any consolation you are not the only one, I paid twice for two years (my fault, I joined twice )
When I realised and contacted Admin I was reimbursed, I have been a committed member ever since, (although some say that I should be just '_*committed*_')


----------



## trevskoda

Admin said:


> Hi, we send out an email seven days before the renewal is processed. Please have a look in your SPAM box. I am glad to hear that you are going to be more involved.


----------



## Nightwalker

Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.





Admin said:


> I know I am tempting fate here but.....
> 
> Is it worth becoming a Full Member?
> Do you feel that you get good value for the 39p per week?
> Have you saved money on your insurance from AIB?
> Have you used the discount from GAS IT or Johns Cross?
> Do you feel happier supporting the the community and helping pay the running costs?
> Are you happy with the support you get from me?
> 
> Please only respond if you are a Full Member.
> 
> And please try and keep this thread serious, there is a place for banter and comedy. (this is not it)
> Any posts that are off topic and do not directly relate to the questions above will be deleted without notice.


As a ‘wildly’ the POIs are a useful addition to other apps like Park4free which I use more, but if I’ve got time (and usually do) then a second or third trawl through an area is always useful. 
The discussions are helpful, especially for keeping up with what’s problematic with non-homers.  I don’t use the discounts as reductions can usually be teased out from retailers anywhere.
Happy to pay the premium to get all you publish; keep going if you can.


----------



## Ian

Definitely worth it, saved a fortune on site fees and found some great place’s to go, and great reading and information.


----------

